

Startups Outside Silicon Valley to Watch in 2014 - MonicaSelby
http://nibletz.com/2014/01/02/32-startups-silicon-valley-watch-2014/

======
shadowcats
No More Woof in Sweden:

[http://www.nomorewoof.com/](http://www.nomorewoof.com/)

[http://oresundstartups.com/no-more-woof-aims-read-dogs-
minds...](http://oresundstartups.com/no-more-woof-aims-read-dogs-minds-
surpassed-crowdfunding-goal-already/)

[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/no-more-
woof](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/no-more-woof)

TLDR: they sell brain-scanning equipment that translates your dog's thoughts
into human language.

~~~
spitfire
Is there any evidence this actually works? I see lots of talk but absolutely
no demo. Not even a proof of concept demo.

~~~
joellarsson
Studio Total
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studio_Total](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studio_Total))
who are involved with the product are known to do crazy stuff to get PR, like
the 'teddybear airdrop' over Minsk. Some things they make buzz about does not
exist yet :)

------
BjoernKW
RapidMiner is hardly a startup. They've been around since roughly 2007.

Moreover, though their headquarters are in Boston nowadays they're essentially
a German company (most of the research that went into their product was done
at the TU Dortmund).

This might be seen as nitpicking but as today German startups are mostly
considered copycats those which are not should at least be noted.

------
run4_too
I'm not seeing anything worth watching in this list. There's not much unique
or different about any of these companies.

I'm sure some of them will do well, but personally I'm interested in companies
at the least tackling the "frighteningly ambitious" ideas pg has written
about, even if those alone seem far to insular.

Home automation, robotics, Medicine, 3D printing, renewable energy, etc, etc.
That's what I want to "watch". I couldn't care less about the next t-shirt
maker.

~~~
ntippmann
I don't know that they're not worth watching but I'd agree many of them aren't
that unique. The list was made based loosely on the "hottest" startups outside
SV according to MatterMark along with some editorial input.

I really like you're idea of making some lists of the top "frighteningly
ambitious" ideas of pg you're referencing.

I think we might take you idea and run with it. Be on the look out for a new
list of those in the next couple days. Thanks!

------
grogenaut
What's the line between "Getting a lot of buzz" and "I've never heard of
them". I think for everything except teespring and ughworthy on this list for
me is the latter.

Also I don't know about you but "Spring.me proves that we’re not through with
new social networks" depressed me.

------
MonicaSelby
The most interesting thing I saw about this list when I wrote it was how many
content and/or content marketing companies are getting big buzz. I'm wondering
if we'll be so sick of content marketing by June.

------
jkaljundi
We just a had huge survey on the most interesting startups from Estonia to
watch in 2014 and the results are here:
[http://kaljundi.com/2013/12/28/top-10-estonianmafia-
startups...](http://kaljundi.com/2013/12/28/top-10-estonianmafia-startups-to-
watch-in-2014/)

------
ntippmann
I think Written seems pretty cool. At least for what I do.. There's some other
products out there that help brands and bloggers with syndication too like
PublishThis. Would be interested to see how they differentiate?

